# Replacing Windows with Brick exterior



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

Never really done this before. Any tricks or Tips?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

dont get a window bigger than the existing opening, whos next?


----------



## D MAN (Jul 10, 2008)

is it vinyl, aluminum or wood? remove sashes to make window lighter and easier to handle if you can. if window is typical size, buy a new construction window of same size and remove nailing fin. install just like replacement window by screwing through side. then again, without knowing type of original window, and type of replacement window it is tough to give the correct tips.


----------



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

They are going to be replaced with aluminum windows


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

Measure the RO for the brick taking the old frame out. When you install the windows, pull out old frames, set in the window, drill the brick with a masonry bit to screw the window in the jams. You then can use a backer rod to insulate and seal the outside and install new trim inside as needed. Rock or wood.


----------



## Big Bob (May 30, 2007)

Hire a sub.... and watch what they do...:clap:

to many tips , tricks and triggers...


----------



## JayC (Jul 24, 2008)

I did a waranty window replacement on a 25 unit condo retrofit of an old brick ware house in downtown Seattle a few years back. Most of the windows leaked from the original installation. Milgard was the manufacture of the window. The original contractor _*removed the flanges*_ as per milgards instructions. Although this seems to be common practice (to remove the flanges),on brick installations, I do not recommend this. What I did after consulting with the architect was to narrow and shortin the window R.O. by 3" allowing me to install an inch and half nailer (surround) in the brick opening. This alowed me to retain the flanges of the replacment window. A water proffing consultent was hired. He had me install bitchathane membrane over the flanges onto the brick which was primered first with a bitchathane primer. installing the bitchathane product is a two man job and was the hardest part of this job as the bitchathane and primer installs like contact cement and laminant (no second chance).

This was an expensive solution for Milgard and the original contractor as neither would admit guilt. Both shared in the expence of replacement. It's always cheaper to do it right the first time.

IMHO
Jay


----------

